# Illustrator Fehler bei hoher Font Anzahl



## djnelly (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo...

ich musste mein System neu machen. Da ich leider die bisherigen Fonts nicht gesichert habe (ca. 2000 Stk) musste ich mir Fonts neu besorgen um meine Projekte weiter bearbeiten zu können.

Nun habe ich diverse Fontspakete. Insgesamt sind das rund 8000 Fonts.

Wenn ich alle diese Fonts installiere spinnt Illustrator beim starten mit dem Fehler "Der Vorgang konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden" und dann verabschiedet sich Illustrator.

Andere Programme wie Photoshop haben damit kein Problem.

Nun habe ich versucht, schrittweise zu installieren. Bis zu einer bestimmten Menge ging es... aber dann war wieder ruhe.

Kann sich das einer erklären?


----------



## thoru (28. Juli 2005)

Ich frage mich vielmehr warum man 8000 Fonts auf einen Schlag auf seinem
System installieren muss. Ich würde dir in diesem Fall einen Type-Manager
z.B. von Adobe empfehlen. Da kannst du deine Fonts temporär ins System
einbinden und die Probleme mit dem Illustrator sind vorbei.

cu
thoru


----------



## djnelly (28. Juli 2005)

Das wäre ja eine Lösung...

Ich bräuchte die Fonts nicht im Schriftenordner. Jedoch bei Photoshop brauche ich sie.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass ich mit den Adobe Type Manager Schriften nutzen kann, ohne sie im System installieren zu müssen?

Wenn dies so ist, wie muss ich das programm nutzen bzw einstellen?


Danke


----------

